# Questions about viewing favorites.



## FuzzyNuggets (Sep 11, 2017)

On FurAffinity, I've noticed that I'm unable to see certain user's favorites when I try to access them. Of course, with other users, I can see all of their favorites.

Basically, I'm wondering 1) why that is, and 2) if there's a way for me personally to make it so my own favorites on my account are hidden from FurAffinity users. I'd prefer to have my favorites private, if that's possible.

Also, I apologize if this was posted in the wrong place - I'm totally new to the FurAffinity forums.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Sep 11, 2017)

User control panel -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

Scroll down to "privacy related", select your desired setting, save settings.


----------



## FuzzyNuggets (Sep 11, 2017)

quoting_mungo said:


> User control panel -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
> 
> Scroll down to "privacy related", select your desired setting, save settings.



Scroll down from where? Where is 'privacy related' located on FurAffinity?


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Sep 11, 2017)

if you want to keep your wank-bank private but you still want to promote your favorite artists without coming off like a pervert, there's also a setting for that too.


----------



## FuzzyNuggets (Sep 11, 2017)

quoting_mungo said:


> User control panel -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
> 
> Scroll down to "privacy related", select your desired setting, save settings.



Oh, I see. Sorry, I didn't notice that you linked to the User Control Panel at first.

Thank you!


----------



## Noodle-K-Soup (Jun 10, 2020)

FuzzyNuggets said:


> On FurAffinity, I've noticed that I'm unable to see certain user's favorites when I try to access them. Of course, with other users, I can see all of their favorites.
> 
> Basically, I'm wondering 1) why that is, and 2) if there's a way for me personally to make it so my own favorites on my account are hidden from FurAffinity users. I'd prefer to have my favorites private, if that's possible.
> 
> Also, I apologize if this was posted in the wrong place - I'm totally new to the FurAffinity forums.


How do you hide favorites?


----------

